# Is it legal to give raw milk to someone?



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

It’s easy to find info on the laws on raw milk sales in my state (Texas), but I want to give some to a friend for free, and am having trouble making sure that I wouldn’t be crossing any legal borders by doing so. Does anyone know if there are laws on this, or who I could contact to find out? Been searching online but haven’t found anything yet.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

There shouldn't be any problems with it. If there is I have broken the law a lot! 

Really, even if there is, there isn't much anyone can do. It would be almost impossible for anyone to find out, and even if they did, what can they do? I give milk to my neighbors, to friends and family. I do it every year. One of my neighbors has cows, and they give me some of their milk now and again too. As long as you aren't advertising it for sale on places like FB or CL, and not just giving it to people you don't know you should be ok. For all anyone knows, it could just be for their pets or soap making. Or its just some fresh cows milk.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

In WA it’s illegal to “sell, barter, trade, or give away...” without a license. If you’re worried about it, make sure to check!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> It's easy to find info on the laws on raw milk sales in my state (Texas), but I want to give some to a friend for free, and am having trouble making sure that I wouldn't be crossing any legal borders by doing so. Does anyone know if there are laws on this, or who I could contact to find out? Been searching online but haven't found anything yet.


In NC we label it "not for human consumption" and what they do with it when they leave here is none of my business. Do not tell me before you leave here what you are doin with it either.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> In WA it's illegal to "sell, barter, trade, or give away..." without a license. If you're worried about it, make sure to check!





Ranger1 said:


> In WA it's illegal to "sell, barter, trade, or give away..." without a license. If you're worried about it, make sure to check!


That's what I'm concerned about, but I haven't been able to figure out what the actual law says in its entirety, because it's not coming up in my Google searches. And I'm not sure what organization I can contact to ask about it.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> That's what I'm concerned about, but I haven't been able to figure out what the actual law says in its entirety, because it's not coming up in my Google searches. And I'm not sure what organization I can contact to ask about it.


Could you call some raw milk dairys in your state and see what they say about your situation?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I think the only worry would be if that person reported you because they got sick or something. So, just give it to nice people!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

https://dshs.texas.gov/milk/laws-rules.aspx


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> https://dshs.texas.gov/milk/laws-rules.aspx


I'll have a look through that - thanks!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> https://dshs.texas.gov/milk/laws-rules.aspx


Do you happen to know which section it's under? It's going to take hours to read through all seven of those.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like that gives you a state department to call. Just look at the top.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks like that gives you a state department to call. Just look at the top.


I sent an email. I'll let you guys know what I find out.

I thought Ranger1 meant there was something about it in one of those articles, but dang are they long, and super legal-ish.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It’s in the links, but yeah it’s long and legal-ish, LOL.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ranger1 said:


> It's in the links, but yeah it's long and legal-ish, LOL.


I'll pick through it more thoroughly when I have more time. Lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> In NC we label it "not for human consumption" and what they do with it when they leave here is none of my business. Do not tell me before you leave here what you are doin with it either.


Do your milk regulations differentiate between milk for human consumption and other?
If not, then I would be surprised if the labelling would provide any legal protection.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Do your milk regulations differentiate between milk for human consumption and other?
> If not, then I would be surprised if the labelling would provide any legal protection.


in NC you cannot sell it for human consumption unless you are a large licensed dairy. I dont know of any goat dairies only cow. The not for human consumption so long as i do not know what they do with it takes that liability from us. Because in theory technically... they are not to use it for humans.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be careful. Ive dumped hundred of pounds of milk (due to the cheese guy having a health dept. problem). Everyone yelled, why didn't I call them. (Good,clean, cooled, raw, milk in a bulk tank) . No way. My farm and property is too valuable for the absolutely minute chance someone (yes friends) could sue me because of any perceived illness or reaction. 
Labeling for "pet use" or "not for human consumption", won't work if the right lawyer gets ahold of it. 
I'm not saying anyone would sue, but it pays to be cautious.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I went to a clinic yesterday, where they talked about this. Just giving it to a friend, is fine, but if you want to contact the guy that came and spoke to us, then i can PM you his number.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I went to a clinic yesterday, where they talked about this. Just giving it to a friend, is fine, but if you want to contact the guy that came and spoke to us, then i can PM you his number.


What clinic? At a show? I really need to start going to some.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I went to a clinic yesterday, where they talked about this. Just giving it to a friend, is fine, but if you want to contact the guy that came and spoke to us, then i can PM you his number.


That would be great. I actually just heard back from the DHSH and the person who emailed me said "The definition of sale in the Texas Administrative Code on Milk and Dairy rules includes gift giving. To give milk you would also need a license."

But they also said their department does not issue licenses for selling milk for soap or other crafts, and that they have not heard of a license that would be needed for that.

So I guess I can sell milk labeled for craft use, but if I even give it to a friend for drinking I could get fined. Weird.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Oregon is pretty chill. We have a small farm law so you can sell raw milk from your property, no transport, as long as you have less than 3 cows, 9 milk goats, or 9 milk sheep. 

I sell raw milk for animal use only and that really is what it goes for. I have several wildlife rescues that but 25/50 gallons every spring and most get another 20/40 gallons in the summer too.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I glanced through the regulation and Section 435.009, f. 1. establishes a milk producer, 435.014 Criminal penalties, and I got tired reading :upset:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I glanced through the regulation and Section 435.009, f. 1. establishes a milk producer, 435.014 Criminal penalties, and I got tired reading :upset:


I know - there's so much there! It's not gonna be easy finding what we actually need.


----------

